# Winter cycling gloves for kids?



## Time Waster (22 Feb 2022)

Our 9 year old has grown out of his gloves. They were general hiking and skiing gloves from good brands, very warm and used on Swedish ski trips in the past. 

We've got our bikes sorted so keen to get out more before a few summer tours. He told us his gloves were too small halfway through an hours ride. Ended up using his mums gloves but they were a little big.

We want to get proper kids cycling gloves for him but what's good and where is a good online shop to buy from in the UK?


----------



## DCLane (23 Feb 2022)

I would have suggested Galibier - they used to do kid's sizes all the way down to very young. But there's none showing currently. I also would have suggested Hup, but couldn't find any. Both may be because it's end of season and they've sold out.

My only currently-available suggestion would be a pair of Altura Cresta, that aren't available from retailers but are on eBay new at about £15.


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2022)

Decathlon? Eg
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/browse/...ycling-gloves/gender-boys/_/N-1b1k7e1Z1hrs77g

Or as we’re heading into spring
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/kids-long-cycling-gloves-black-grey/_/R-p-145454

Alternatively XS womens maybe?

Decathlon also do lots of skiing and hiking stuff if padded palms aren’t essential


----------



## Peter Salt (1 Mar 2022)

Search for Endura Nemo. Polaris also does a bunch but can't comment on quality.


----------



## Sixmile (11 May 2022)

Just to echo the above, my eldest daughter got a pair of Endura Nemo gloves for last winter and says that her hands are roasting any time she wears them. I got them from Evans for under a tenner.

She also uses a pair of fleece lined Polaris gloves which have been hard wearing unlike a few pairs of polaris ones that i have.


----------

